# OLD SCHOOL OZ TWEETER REPAIR



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

NOT real sure where to post this. 

I'm in need of having my OZ AUDIO Superman logo tweeters repaired. 
The issue is one of them has the wire pulled out. The other though plays 
could also have this same issue happen very easily. The wire is simply 
glued in place at current. So I would like it to be affixed better or more 
securely. Who would you trust with such a repair? For some reason I was 
thinking Parts Express did this type of repair but I haven't heard of anyone 
using them.

Thanks for your advise,
Scott


----------

